# 2022 TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX $ 57,796.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2022 MODEL 2110 BAYMAX FROM TIDEWATER IS A PERFECT ALL AROUND BOAT FOR THE FAMILY, LOTS ROOM AND STORAGE A HUGE HEAD CONSOLE, POWERED WITH A F150LCB MOTOR ALL DIGITAL CONTROL , DELUXE LEANING POST AND SEATS, UNDER GUNNEL AND LED LIGHTING, HURRY CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140



































*


----------

